# According to SMART my harddisk is at 105 degree Celsius?!

## Kasumi_Ninja

For fun I 'tailed' my system log but was shocked to find out my harddisk runs at Temperature_Celsius 105

```
Mar 23 22:46:27 ruddha smartd[12722]: Device: /dev/sdb, SMART Usage Attribute: 194 Temperature_Celsius changed from 104 to 105
```

-How do verify if this harddisk is really doing 105 degreed celsius?

-How do I find out which drive is sdb? (I have 4 drives in my computer)

Here's some additional information:

```
#  smartctl -H /dev/sdb

smartctl version 5.37 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
```

```
# smartctl -l error /dev/sdb

smartctl version 5.37 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged
```

----------

## cyrillic

How hot are the other drives ?

I have seen many harddrives die due to poorly ventilated computer cases.

Some extra fans would be a good investment.

----------

## drescherjm

I highly doubt that it is 100C+. It would give off a burning smell at that temp and it is doubtful that it could function.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yep. The glue that holds the heads to their boom would melt, and you'd wind up with metal to metal...not a good thing.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Simba7

Touch your hard drive while it's running.. If it's hot, you'll know immediately..

----------

## drescherjm

 *Simba7 wrote:*   

> Touch your hard drive while it's running.. If it's hot, you'll know immediately..

 

A drive will work at 50C which should begin to hurt if you touch it for more than 5 to 10 seconds. If you can hold it longer than this (without pain) the temp is not to hot.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Well the shit did hit the fan and two harddisks died  :Mad:  Strangely enough the harddisks didn't feel to hot when I touched them. Moreover I have a coolermaster case with multiple fans including one in front of the harddrives. Even stranger, the harddisks died when I added a new harddisk. I barely touched the other ones!  :Confused: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *Aniruddha wrote:*   

> Well the shit did hit the fan and two harddisks died  Strangely enough the harddisks didn't feel to hot when I touched them. Moreover I have a coolermaster case with multiple fans including one in front of the harddrives. Even stranger, the harddisks died when I added a new harddisk. I barely touched the other ones! 

 Usually, electronic devices like hard drives don't say good-bye unless it's purely platter errors. I had a SCSI drive that was working when I went to sleep while it downloaded the Gentoo 2007.0 DVD via ktorrent. When I woke up, the computer was frozen. A reboot, and no SCSI ID from the drive. OOOOOPPPPSSS. Go fig. It was a little old, but really didn't have a lot of miles on it.  :Sad: 

Yours at least said good-bye, whether or not the message was properly interpreted. Hopefully you saved your important stuff.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## x22

That 105 is not temperature in Celsius. It is normalized smart attribute value. You need to look at raw value and even that may not be equal to the temperature (but smartmontools can usually decode it).

To check temperature use app-admin/hddtemp.

----------

## fixinko

 *x22 wrote:*   

> That 105 is not temperature in Celsius. It is normalized smart attribute value. You need to look at raw value and even that may not be equal to the temperature (but smartmontools can usually decode it).
> 
> To check temperature use app-admin/hddtemp.

 

or try smartctl -a /dev/sdb  :Smile: 

----------

## qriff

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrenheit

----------

## Monkeh

 *qriff wrote:*   

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrenheit

 

1: Pointless bump.

2: HDDs don't report temperatuers in fahrenheit.

----------

